# Newegg caught!



## Prime (May 15, 2012)

I dont know where to put this but here it is!:

Last night I was going to buy 2 new fans. Found them on newegg, added to cart but fell asleep instead of purchasing. Woke up today with a 15% off code.
Great", I thought, I'll save a few bucks. Came home went to apply the code in my cart.. Between screens the price MAGICALLY happened to jump 15%.

I expect that from a big retail chain in the malls but not from newegg. Severely disappointed and I wont be shopping with them for a while


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> *Came home* went to apply the code in my cart..



With the same browser window? Did the session timeout? This has never happened to me on NewEgg, and I've bought *a lot* of hardware from the 'Egg.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2012)

Newegg's prices change hourly, I've put items in my cart for a build and by the time I put everything in my cart the prices of the parts had gone up or down a few dollars, nothing new here.


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2012)

NewEgg does give you a list of what you're buying and how much everything is before you actually pay for it. The price doesn't change once you start checkout, but if you abandon it, that is a different story.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> NewEgg does give you a list of what you're buying and how much everything is before you actually pay for it. The price doesn't change once you start checkout, but if you abandon it, that is a different story.



Correct, what I was saying is that as I was adding things to the cart, stuff that was already in the cart went up and down in price.  But while things are in your cart the prices still go up and down.  Once the checkout is started the prices are locked in.

Heck, I've left a build in my cart over night and the price dropped $50 by the morning thanks to deals and free shipping being added to items.  I've had builds go up in price too.

With fans we are probably talking $1 or 2 per fan, that isn't a price change that I would consider unusual.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> Last night I was going to buy 2 new fans. Found them on newegg, added to cart but fell asleep instead of purchasing.



How in the F#@K did you pass out mid transaction? Its Newegg, not a strip club.


----------



## Prime (May 15, 2012)

I'm aware that prices go up and down, but it's not fishy to any of you that the price went up exactly 15%??


----------



## Maban (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> I'm aware that prices go up and down, but it's not fishy to any of you that the price went up exactly 15%??



Not at all.


----------



## Prime (May 15, 2012)

Well where I come from that's called a bait and switch. I mean I know it's only a 5 dollar difference, but it's the principal to me.


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> Well where I come from that's called a bait and switch. I mean I know it's only a 5 dollar difference, but it's the principal to me.



Prices can change as much as they want until you pay for it. It's not like they're rapidly changing their prices on purpose to throw buyers off. I don't think the fault lies with the Egg.


----------



## Huddo93 (May 15, 2012)

Newegg is well respected enough that they don't need to try and bait in buyers, there reputation alone is enough for them to get enough buyers to be successful. I really do think your misunderstanding the situation.


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the F#@K did you pass out mid transaction? Its Newegg, not a strip club.



Love to hear how that happens even in a strip club. 


Anyways maybe next time you wont pass out.  Lets face it deals start and deals end and you missed it and if you want to try do some thing about it get on neweggs chat and have a word with them politely and you you may get your 15% back.


----------



## 95Viper (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> Well where I come from that's called a bait and switch.



It is not nice that they would raise prices to cover a sale, if that is the case here.

However, I don't know where you are from; but, that is not "bait and switch".
As, IMO, they probably intended to sell the items.

Quote from the FTC site on "Guides Against Bait Advertising":


> Sec. 238.0 Bait advertising defined.1
> 
> Bait advertising is an alluring but insincere offer to sell a product or service which the advertiser in truth does not intend or want to sell. Its purpose is to switch consumers from buying the advertised merchandise, in order to sell something else, usually at a higher price or on a basis more advantageous to the advertiser. The primary aim of a bait advertisement is to obtain leads as to persons interested in buying merchandise of the type so advertised.



Now that you had time to rant about this and relax, maybe, you could try to call/email them with your complaint and see if they will work with you.



AsRock said:


> Love to hear how that happens even in a strip club.



To many tequila shots!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> Well where I come from that's called a bait and switch. I mean I know it's only a 5 dollar difference, but it's the principal to me.



I go to the local Best Buy store on a Friday.  I purchase a $20 fan.  The next day a new flyer is in my mailbox.  There is a 15% off code.  I go back to the Best Buy, and see the new price of the fan is $23.

Did the Best Buy bait and switch?  Did Newegg do anything different?

Just because you happen to have access to the internet 24-7, doesn't mean that Newegg has to honor a deal you thought you would get yesterday.  There is absolutely no reason this would be an acceptable complaint at a brick and mortar store, so there is no reason that this is valid at Newegg.


Please, find a more valid complaint.  This isn't bait and switch, or even unreasonable.  To put it into context, a $100 in a g-string in the 80's would get you anything.  A $100 today might earn you extra considerations.  A dancer wouldn't allow you to drop $100 in 1980, and cash in on the services (for the same level of service) today.


----------



## Munki (May 15, 2012)

I think he is moreso pointing out that they upped the price by 15% and send out an email with a "coupon" for 15% off. Thus, you pay the same as you would any other day. I can understand where one would consider that a marketing scheme. I am not taking part in this flame fest, simply posting a comment.


----------



## Maban (May 15, 2012)

Was the coupon specifically for that fan or was it a category deal?


----------



## Inceptor (May 15, 2012)

Most retailers will increase their prices, online or brick & mortar, just before they put things on sale.
They make deals with the manufacturers, who fund the sale price by paying the retailer the difference based on their cost -- so the manufacturer temporarily 'lowers' the retailer's cost price by paying the retailer the difference -- creative advertising.  Of course, it means the retailer can do whatever they want with their margins, if they think they can get away with it, and Newegg can get away with a whole heck of a lot since people buy from them constantly.


----------



## hv43082 (May 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the F#@K did you pass out mid transaction? Its Newegg, not a strip club.



Hahaha...how do you pass out at a strip club with such quality entertainment?


----------



## Steevo (May 15, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Love to hear how that happens even in a strip club.
> 
> 
> Anyways maybe next time you wont pass out.  Lets face it deals start and deals end and you missed it and if you want to try do some thing about it get on neweggs chat and have a word with them politely and you you may get your 15% back.



After flying for hours on end, drinking during layovers, on the plane, and then at a club with a four hour time difference it really can happen.


----------



## Prime (May 15, 2012)

Munki said:


> I think he is moreso pointing out that they upped the price by 15% and send out an email with a "coupon" for 15% off. Thus, you pay the same as you would any other day. I can understand where one would consider that a marketing scheme. I am not taking part in this flame fest, simply posting a comment.


THANK YOU! At least one person understands what I'm talking about... 

I did not miss any deal. The fans were one price Sunday night. Monday a coupon code for 15% off all case fans was sent out and all of the fans were increased in price by 15%

I don't understand why not many of you guys don't think that's a crap move.


----------



## CJCerny (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> THANK YOU! At least one person understands what I'm talking about...
> 
> I did not miss any deal. The fans were one price Sunday night. Monday a coupon code for 15% off all case fans was sent out and all of the fans were increased in price by 15%
> 
> I don't understand why not many of you guys don't think that's a crap move.



Because it isn't bait and switch. Bait and switch involves pricing an item that you don't have available to sell. Are you saying that businesses shouldn't be able to change their prices dynamically based on demand? Ever been to a gas station?


----------



## Sasqui (May 15, 2012)

I think it's kind of slimey, I have seen similar tactics with other items on Newegg.  If you're patient and watch an items, prices go up and down with various deals.

At a furniture store years back, I was shopping for an entertainment center that was $680.  They advertised a 15% off sale over a weekend,  so I waited to buy it.  Walked in that weekend only to find the price on the entertainment center had changed to $800...  guess what, the final price with the 15% "sale" was $680.  True story.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 15, 2012)

Newegg Caught.  <Insert Name Here> Revealed.  <Insert Name Here> Exposed.  <Insert Name Here> Outed.  

Is this what we've become...

Liquid Cool


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

If this happened while you were buying them.. then I could see your point. I had something close to to this happen to me, but I jumped on there chat support and they gave me the deal. It's all automated, there isn't anyone just sitting there changing prices. Some deals only last 24hrs.. once that time has come up then you're SOL. hehehe That's what deals are you have to take advantage of it when they are happening.. If they offered them all the time then they wouldn't be deals. [/class]

On another note.. I had to buy an ISA network card for a CNC machine last year. I found one place that was carrying the card I wanted for 25 bucks. They only had 5. The company I was buying them for said lets just buy one after I told them to buy them all. They said no just get one. Well just so happens the next day they said go ahead and get us the rest of those cards. When I went back the company that was selling them had bump the price to 95 bucks.. hehehe Now that is price hiking!.. hehehe


----------



## 95Viper (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> I dont know where to put this but here it is!:
> 
> Last night I was going to buy 2 new fans. Found them on newegg, added to cart but fell asleep instead of purchasing. Woke up today with a 15% off code.
> Great", I thought, I'll save a few bucks. Came home went to apply the code in my cart.. Between screens the price MAGICALLY happened to jump 15%.
> ...





Prime said:


> THANK YOU! At least one person understands what I'm talking about...
> 
> I did not miss any deal. * The fans were one price Sunday night. * Monday a coupon code for 15% off all case fans was sent out and all of the fans were increased in price by 15%
> 
> I don't understand why not many of you guys don't think that's a crap move.



What are you going on about then? 
They were on sale Sunday and the fans went back to the regular price.
It doesn't matter if they were in your cart...  You hadn't purchased them.   Putting them in your cart doesn't lock the price in, as far as I understand. 
Either way you are getting 15% off. :shadedshu

Edit:
Unless,  I'm losing something in the meaning of your posts. 
Either way these rant threads are becoming boring and sorta useless.   This is a tech forum,  not the BBB or Consumer Affairs.  Sorry, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2012)

95Viper said:


> What are you going on about then?
> They were on sale Sunday and the fans went back to the regular price.
> It doesn't matter if they were in your cart...  You hadn't purchased them.   Putting them in your cart doesn't lock the price in, as far as I understand.
> Either way you are getting 15% off. :shadedshu



Sales can go away if the sale expires before you buy it. That's like saying, "You had this product on sale last week, but I forgot to buy it when it was on sale. Can I have it for the sale price?" NewEgg has no obligation to give you a sale price because you didn't buy it before the sale ended. I don't see any wrongdoing here, minus a user who doesn't understand how retail works. Sounds like a learning experience to me. Ignorance is not bliss in this case.


----------



## Prime (May 15, 2012)

The fans were NOT on sale. They went up in price THEN on "sale". This is pretty astonishing that only a few people agree with my disappointment. 

Bait and switch, seedy marketing, raw deal. Whatever. You don't have to take my vocabulary verbatim. 

I just wanted to bring this up to the community, who are all computer enthusiasts like myself, to be careful the next time you think newegg is giving you a great coupon code.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> The fans were NOT on sale. They went up in price THEN on "sale". This is pretty astonishing that only a few people agree with my disappointment.
> 
> Bait and switch, seedy marketing, raw deal. Whatever. You don't have to take my vocabulary verbatim.
> 
> I just wanted to bring this up to the community, who are all computer enthusiasts like myself, to be careful the next time you think newegg is giving you a great coupon code.



Don't pass out next time.


----------



## Aquinus (May 15, 2012)

Prime said:


> The fans were NOT on sale. They went up in price THEN on "sale". This is pretty astonishing that only a few people agree with my disappointment.
> 
> Bait and switch, seedy marketing, raw deal. Whatever. You don't have to take my vocabulary verbatim.
> 
> I just wanted to bring this up to the community, who are all computer enthusiasts like myself, to be careful the next time you think newegg is giving you a great coupon code.



I think you're pandering to the wrong crowd. I buy hardware based on what I need, overall reviews and final price, not what is on sale. I don't know about you, but my local grocery store does the same thing, I honestly think you need to take a step back, take a deep breath, and realize that the world isn't really as cruel as you think it is.


----------



## Steevo (May 15, 2012)

cause we know the reality of the world and what is fair?


Damn thats harsh. I'm sorry the big bad company practiced something perfectly legal and you are going to pay the same price you were willing to before. It must be hard to be you.


----------



## driver66 (May 15, 2012)

so let me get this straight......... the fans were as an example ; $9.00 Sunday night on sale... Newegg went out of stock and raised the price 15% to $10.35... then gave a 15% coupon making the price $9.00.........  I fail to see a problem?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 15, 2012)

All this stress over a buck or two......yeesh.


----------



## Kantastic (May 16, 2012)

Prime said:


> I'm aware that prices go up and down, but it's not fishy to any of you that the price went up exactly 15%??



I think your math is a little off here. If a $100 item goes up 15%, it becomes $115. Take 15% off of $115 and you're at $97.75.


----------



## washd123 (May 16, 2012)

...are you serious?


they gave you a coupon for 15% off ALL fans, it's not even as if they gave you 15% off just that fan and raised the price. 

even that isn't anything, it happens all the time, you did this on a sunday you know the end of the week when everything changes

you didn't catch them with anything

Also I checked you said they raised the price of ALL fans as if it made a difference, they didn't a fan I bought last week is the same price


----------



## Maban (May 16, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I think your math is a little off here. If a $100 item goes up 15%, it becomes $115. Take 15% off of $115 and you're at $97.75.



I was wondering when someone was going to mention that.


----------



## Kantastic (May 16, 2012)

Prime said:


> The fans were NOT on sale. They went up in price THEN on "sale". This is pretty astonishing that only a few people agree with my disappointment.
> 
> Bait and switch, seedy marketing, raw deal. Whatever. You don't have to take my vocabulary verbatim.
> 
> I just wanted to bring this up to the community, who are all computer enthusiasts like myself, to be careful the next time you think newegg is giving you a great coupon code.



I don't know how you shop, but I compare prices across all major and minor vendors to find the best deal on any item I want to buy.


----------



## Kantastic (May 16, 2012)

Prime said:


> Jesus Christ.. You guys are assholes



Well if you didn't start the thread with some bullshit title and come off sounding like you were entitled to, and it was your birth-given right to be handed, great deals on purchases, I'd be less of an asshole. You were in the middle of checking out and you passed out, but when you woke up and decided to check out but noticed that the price was THE SAME YOU WERE GOING TO PAY ANYWAY with the exception of having to enter a coupon, you get pissy? I'm sorry, it's obvious I'm the asshole. I'll be on my way now.


----------



## Munki (May 16, 2012)

There is no reason to continue on with this. I don't know the whole situation, so I can't speak on it with 100% authenticity. However, I do know that flaming someone over something like this is childish. Last time I checked there were no children here so stop acting like a bunch of children. Sorry for attempting to stop you all's fun, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## NC37 (May 16, 2012)

Its not uncommon. I have my entire Amazon list filled with items I watch then note the lowest price so I don't forget later and buy on a price hike. Egg is the same, prices go up and down a lot. I've seen them increase on sales too. Last items I bought at Egg were my Samsung RAM because they were the only place that seemed to have it at a decent price. Paid full price one week, then the next week they gave a 15% off all RAM, got the rest of it for discount. Little po'ed I lost $8-$10 on it but it was still a good price to begin with.

That is one area I notice they don't raise prices before sales. When they give broad coupon codes for all items under one heading. If they give codes for specific brands, then be cautious.


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2012)

I guess having less...flexible prices have its perks.


----------



## HammerON (May 16, 2012)

Prime said:


> I dont know where to put this but here it is!:
> 
> Last night I was going to buy 2 new fans. Found them on newegg, added to cart but fell asleep instead of purchasing. Woke up today with a 15% off code.
> Great", I thought, I'll save a few bucks. Came home went to apply the code in my cart.. Between screens the price MAGICALLY happened to jump 15%.
> ...



I have been a loyal customer of NewEgg for 7+ years and must say that they have always treated me right
Just my opinion.


----------



## DannibusX (May 16, 2012)

Newegg is a business like any other.  I'm sorry you felt like you got burned on a sale from them.  I've been ordering parts from Newegg for a very long time and have always felt like I got everything I could ask for.  Good pricing, fast shipping (most of the time) and excellent customer service.

They're not perfect by any means, but they're more than good enough to earn my repeat business.  Almost exclusively.


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2012)

I think everyone's had a chance to express their opionions. Let's move on.


----------

